# General Audio Output Question



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Ive always wondered what these outputs were. They look like giant RCAs. Heres an example

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audi...ems/subwoofers/yst-sw315_black__u/?mode=model


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to that page and the accompanying pic of the back plate, they're speaker-level inputs / outputs.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Are they just RCAs?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

No, they're speaker terminals like the ones on the back of an AVR.

If you're using an older AVR that doesn't have a subwoofer output, you normally run speaker wire:
- from the L+R speaker-level outputs on your AVR to the L+R speaker-level inputs on the sub; and
- from the L+R speaker-level outputs on the sub to your L+R speakers.

And then you use the sub's high-cut / low-pass filter (a.k.a. the crossover) to blend the sub with your mains.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

So they're wire terminals then


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

My entire view on home audio has been changed. I thought those were rcas and that wire terminals are becoming obsolete


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> My entire view on home audio has been changed. I thought ... wire terminals are becoming obsolete


Curious: Why would you think that?

I'm wondering because:
- I don't ever recall seeing AVR and speaker manufacturers trending away from using speaker-wire terminals.
- With the advent of AVRs with dedicated subwoofer outputs and bass management, while some manufacturers have dropped speaker-level connections on their subs in favour of line-level connections only, there are still many brands and models out there that have both.

Thanks.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Because I thought those were RCAs nit wire terminals


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Because I thought those were RCAs nit wire terminals


Oh. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Those are what are known as 5-way binding posts. The open center hole is for banana plugs, the plastic unscrews with a through hole for wire or pins, or you can sandwich down thicker wire or spade lugs.

Most speaker-wire terminals I see now are larger in diameter and look a little different, but that design was common for a long time.


----------

